# outdoor hutches!! pics please!!



## ani-lover (Jan 24, 2007)

i was trying to find the other link but no luck so maybe i should have this as a new 2007 link.
i might be moving tabetha outside in the spring and id like to get her a nice possibly- 
2 level cage with an enclosure part for sleeping. dont worry she'llcome in when weather is bad. also she is going t have an indoor niccage so shes going to be spoiled more than Domino. so if anyone couldshow me a picture of their out door hutches or runs that would be great.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jan 25, 2007)

hope these help!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 25, 2007)

My rabbits live in a playhouse outside, not exactly a hutch, but still outdoors, so I&#39;ll try to get a picture soon, if I remember that is...and it&#39;s not too cold...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 25, 2007)

No pictures of my winter hutch however here is the buns summer set-up:






Their large puppy-pen style run






And their enclosed portable run













I would however recommend a shed or playhouse if you have the space, they provide much more space than your average hutch, cost a lot less, and you can get in with the bunsin bad weather.That&#39;s my plan for in a few years if I need a new home for Ruby and Millie.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 25, 2007)

Here is BunBun and Luckys abode. The cage is all metal; I added in a roof, a wooden shelf and wood panels (which are along the back in these pictures). They can be removed or changed from one side to the other depending on the weather. I also have tarps for weather sheilding. They have straw matting in there which has plastic under it.

The cage is roughly 6 foot or 1.8 metres long, about 66 cms deep and tall. They don&#39;t spend much time in it as they are usually in the run all day with me. I have a chair I take onto the lawn and I sit in it and read etc.

I just went out and took these, it&#39;s a horrible wet grey morning here! They have other things that go into the run like cardboard boxes etc. Those leave things are from a native tree and bunny-safe, they like to take them into the tunnel and mess around with them. The trees are apple trees.


























*edit* They have a box that goes in the hutch and a litter tray too, I was cleaning both before I took the pictures so they aren&#39;t visable . Also nice to have a thread with outdoor housing, I am getting sick of being told how evil I am for having outdoor rabbits online :X.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 25, 2007)

*minilops wrote: *


> Also nice to have a thread with outdoor housing, I am getting sick of being told how evil I am for having outdoor rabbits online :X.


 Do you get told this a lot?:?

It&#39;s not at all evil,in fact, I&#39;ve heardsome say people who have outdoor bunnies care very very much for their rabbits, because they have to put that extra effort in to spend time outdoors with them in the cold and rain in winter 

This is people who treat themwell obviously, not the evil people who leave them in a tiny hutch at the bottom of the garden and don&#39;t even feed them enough!!Now that is evil!

Personally I think rabbits can be loved and cared for equally well both inside and out

BTW you have a great setup, I wish my dad would hurry up and attach my girls run to their playhouse! lol


----------



## Michaela (Jan 25, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63[<WBR>/user] wrote: [/b][quote]Their large puppy-pen style run

[img]http://i79.photobucket<WBR>.com/albums/j156/Jess63<WBR>/hutches%20and%20runs/78e7cfae<WBR>.jpg[/img]
[/quote]
Jess, can I ask what you&#39;ve made this large one with and where you got it from please? Do the parts all come separate or what?And the price? :)

I want a big one like this for Berri, Pebble and Ebony, I mean they have one similar to your enclosed one, but I can&#39;t [i]really[/i] get in there with them ya know? lol
*


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 25, 2007)

Here is a similar thread:

Proper Outdoor Housing
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14535&forum_id=1&page=1


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, not on NZ forums as it&#39;s normal to keep rabbits outdoors here, but I did get PM&#39;s a couple of times on other general pet forums about having them outside that were really nasty. If they are safe and housed well I myself think it&#39;s nice to see them outside enjoying nature . And thanks Michaela! I made all that stuff myself .

It&#39;s not as flash as the other runs on here but I&#39;m still learning about building things etc.
* 
Michaela wrote: *


> *minilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Also nice to have a thread with outdoor housing, I am getting sick of being told how evil I am for having outdoor rabbits online :X.
> ...


----------



## naturestee (Jan 26, 2007)

Minilops, I love your setup! I don&#39;t think I&#39;ve seen pics of it before. Very nice and spacious.

BTW, I don&#39;t think it&#39;s wrong to keep rabbits outdoors, provided that they are well cared for. I just don&#39;t recommend it for newbies because so many people get tired of going out in the rain and snow to feed their rabbits and then neglect or dump them. Not to mention that there are _no_ suitable pre-fab outdoor hutches in the US.:?


----------



## Michaela (Jan 26, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Minilops, I love your setup! I don&#39;t think I&#39;ve seen pics of it before. Very nice and spacious.
> 
> BTW, I don&#39;t think it&#39;s wrong to keep rabbits outdoors, provided that they are well cared for. I just don&#39;t recommend it for newbies because so many people get tired of going out in the rain and snow to feed their rabbits and then neglect or dump them. Not to mention that there are _no_ suitable pre-fab outdoor hutches in the US.:?


 There are every few here either, I&#39;ve never seena half decent size oneat all anywhere except Pets at Home, but they sell small ones too 

Basically, my advice to anybody planning on housing rabbits outside would be make a large, sturdy, wooden-bottomed hutch yourself, that is secure from predators and shielded from bad weather, or buya playhouse/shed if you have the space. 

If you saw the hutches in a petshop here, they are soo bad, I&#39;d post a picture, but I wouldn&#39;t want people to get the wrong idea, what with this being a good outdoor housing thread:?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Michaela.I got it from this place, but I extended it to 12 panels for extra space.


http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk<WBR>/donate/rabbitrun.asp]http:/<WBR>/www.rabbitrehome.org.uk<WBR>/donate/rabbitrun.asp[/url]


Also while we are talking about views on outdoor buns, over here it is ascommon to have outdoor rabbits as indoor rabbits and from the buns I&#39;ve seen on different forums they all have equal care wherever they live. I don&#39;t think it matters whether they are inside or outside, it&#39;s down toowner/rabbit preference. Of course this can depend where you live, some places would have too many predators orweather extremesto be ableto have outdoor buns.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Jess, I&#39;ve asked mum and she said that I can get it! The 8 panel one might have to do though, I&#39;ll have to go measure the garden and see :rollseyeslol

And I&#39;ll have to find out if they deliver to Northern Ireland too...


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jan 26, 2007)

yer i agree outdoor bunnies can be jsut as happy and well cared for as indoor ones!

any rabbit should have large space to run around in and a big enough hutch/ cage to hide in and feel secure! any outdoor bunnies also need to be safe from predetors and the weather!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 26, 2007)

I agree with Naturestee and I also house mine outside. I still never recommend it to any new people because, as was said, it&#39;s so easy to neglect outside bunnies while it is harder (but not impossible) to ignore a bunny that is staring at you from it&#39;s indoor cage. So indoor is definitely a better place to start but I never did. It takes a ton more dedication and work to have outside bunnies any anyone willing to do it has earned the title of &#39;Bunny Slave&#39; that&#39;s for sure.

Oh and yes, North America got jipped on the store bought hutches, they SUCK. They are not at all built for the majority of the climates and not nearly large enough. SoI built my own.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2007)

All my bunnies are outside...except my Enderbies. The day I brought them home, my buck escaped all day and I about had a heart attacka nd broke down at work. After that I said &#39;&#39; you guys can stay int he house until I have enough of you that I can afford to let one of you run loose all day&#39;&#39;. 

In cold weather i&#39;ll sometiems bring does in to have babies. And I bring them in if I have to give meds to them on a regular basis...so I don&#39;t have to walk down to the bottom of the hill in the dark. blah. 

I get some rotten people too, who think i&#39;m abusing my bunnies because they&#39;re outside. i&#39;ve built most of my hutches myself. They all have a box , are off the ground(away from evil critters), and are weather-proof. Even if they are a little makeshift. I go to Home Depot and they have some cheap lumber there...like 4-5 foot sections of 2X4 and stuff that may have a knot on it or something making it unusable for like, uber nice building but it&#39;s grand for a bunny hutch. And they cost 50 cents. Sometimes they&#39;re a little twisted but they work out pretty grand. 

I&#39;ll post pics later.

-JAK


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 27, 2007)

I dont have a choice with Bangbang, If I was allowed to keep her indoors i would 
When she is inside however she does everything in her power to get outside :?.. As long as they have a nice sized enclosure and still get regular and frequent attention and exercise I don&#39;t think its bad to have them outside.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's my girls house from the front, needs re-painted and a few railings replaced lol but it's very secure






And here's some of the inside,

The litter tray corner






The sleeping quarters...






...full of hay






Middle of the house






And the far side, which has a small second floor, and can be closed off to form two separate hutches within the house-

Door opened






And door closed






And this is how I keep the doors opened if I need to hehe


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey!

I missed this post.

You all have great outdoor accomodation for your buns! 

Here is my set up - I have posted them before, but as you say the post has dissapeared!?:?

This isDotties hutch and run






This is Peppers hutch and run






And this is the Guniea Pigs hutch and run




At the moment the guinea's are inside the shed as its been really cold out recently.

This is our garden






:bunnydance:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's one hutch I have, It's built by amishdudes and weighs like, over 600 pounds. We were storing our canoe ontop of it for a while. It has wooden drawers underneath the cagesections to catch the poo. and it has boxes in each section too, theydidn't have a bottom....but I found that a plastic litter pan fitsoh-so perfectly under each one. And it makes them super easy to clean,too. The only thing I don't like about it is in each section....there'sa wooden lip all around the cage part that's like 4 inches wide...andthe bunnies poop in the corners so the poop builds up really fast.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's another one of my hutches, also with 3sections. They have a cage section i the front, and a box with aremoveable roof on the back to get out of the weather. It looks kindashabby because it's made from scrap wood of all different colors butit's warm, sturdy, and dry.


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow! I'm sooo happy to see that those of us with outdoor buns aren't getting yelled at! This is my hutch:







It's right outside our back door, which is the door we use. I visitthem MULTIPLE times a day, I even just sit on the ground and watch themeat or rest, they're just way too cute  

Where I live it gets really hot, we're already in the 90's  So duringthe heat the buns are inside... right now just in a large dog crate






That was actually just for the first two nights, we put it on the tableto keep the dogs away, but that of course doesn't stop cats! That crateis now in my spare bedroom (couldn't be those first few nights due tolack of space, which is fixed now), which is a dog/cat free zone.That's also where the buns get their play time, and I'm building them aNIC cage in there for bad weather. In good weather (next fall/winter) Ihope to have an outdoor run area for them... even if I have to startwith just using my dog's xpen! 

Jessi


----------



## naturestee (Mar 19, 2007)

CheyAutRanch, where did youget that hutch, and what are the measurements? I'mcurious. It looks much nicer than the other pre-fab hutchesI've seen. Most of the ones in the US are super tiny andworthless.


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 19, 2007)

Here is Bangbangs outdoor 'hutch'


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm at work so I can't check measurements foryou right now but I got it online from Petsmart... let me see if I canfind it for you...

If this works...http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441816240&amp;FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302047888&amp;ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=2534374302023695&amp;bmUID=1174380525301&amp;itemNo=74&amp;Nao=72&amp;In=Small+Pet&amp;N=2047888&amp;Ne=2

If not try searching for "2-story premium hutch" ?

Jessi


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 20, 2007)

$250 bucks for that thing. Its plenty a grand hutch,....I don't know if I'd blow a paycheck on it. 

I want to make a disco for bunnies. 
I think when I move out I'mma make an outdoor run around pen for thebuns and hang a disco ball in there and play kickin' tunes all day.(You think i'm kidding?)
:bunnydance: Look at him go. 


-JAK


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 23, 2007)

it is an out door hutch but we keep cocoa in our family room















this is the run we will put on in the summer for him


----------



## monklover (Apr 12, 2007)

Buddy's HUGE hutch:






Inside his hutch:


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Apr 13, 2007)

*monklover wrote: *


> Buddy's HUGE hutch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i wouldnt call this a hutch, its more of a big run/cage! 

nice set up though, taller enough that you can just walk right in!


----------



## monklover (Apr 14, 2007)

Yup! I like it and I'm sure Buddy likes itbecause he gets soo much space! When I feed Buddy I can just walk righton in and give him his food and even stay and play with him forawhile!:bunnydance:


----------



## ebunnbunne (Apr 16, 2007)

this is my first time posting a pic HOpe it works!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bunaparte (Apr 24, 2007)

This is our setup 






and






in the morning i open all the cages and they can go out and in as theyplease andin the evening they all run in to get their foodand then I lock them in for the night.

No lifting of bunnies ideal !:bunnydance:

It is a shame that they can't stand each other so I can't lock thepuppypanels together so that they have an even bigger area to play in .

What took me by surprise how hot it is in their "bedroom" in thewinter. filled with hay and straw and all the bunnies huddled togetherit is actually very warm


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 24, 2007)

i love your set up bunaparte. that is verycool:bunnydance:i just adore those cages, i may either buy one ormake one of those myself.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's my Benji's hutch which my Dad built


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 26, 2007)

why's my pic not come up? :S


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 20, 2010)

This is my three storey 11ft by 5ft shed for my buns my Dad built


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 7, 2010)

What's happened to my piccies? :/

Jen


----------

